# Cloverfield



## Reformingstudent (May 29, 2008)

Just wondering if others here had seen this movie The Official Homepage of Cloverfield Just rented it yesterday and am going to watch it again in a minute. Would like to know what anyone else who had seen it thought about it.


----------



## Blue Tick (May 29, 2008)

For the most part the film is very entertaining except for the overly artistic edge the director takes with the film. This can be defined by the use of a camcorder to tell the events of the story. Instead of a normal movie camera the director incorporates a camcorder to as the focal point for recording. It's distracting because the camera is moving around quite a bit.

The story is good, but not original. The characters are some what shallow because there's no time for them to develop. The story begins with a group of young NY socialites who get together one night to wish a friend goodbye. While the party ensues things take a different course. 

I won't give away the goods. 

Overall the movie was entertaining despite the irritating filming style.

B+


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 29, 2008)

Blue Tick said:


> For the most part the film is very entertaining except for the overly artistic edge the director takes with the film. This can be defined by the use of a camcorder to tell the events of the story. Instead of a normal movie camera the director incorporates a camcorder to as the focal point for recording. It's distracting because the camera is moving around quite a bit.
> 
> The story is good, but not original. The characters are some what shallow because there's no time for them to develop. The story begins with a group of young NY socialites who get together one night to wish a friend goodbye. While the party ensues things take a different course.
> 
> ...



My son hated it because the camera kept moving. I explained to him that it was made that way to look more authentic. I liked it my self. Only wish the ending was better but I think they did it that way for the sequel if there is one.


----------



## Blue Tick (May 29, 2008)

I agree there's definitely room for a sequel. The movie left you wanting more that's for sure.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (May 29, 2008)

I completely agree with your assessment of the movie. I heard from someone somewhere that there is going to be sequel. 

I'm also told that people who watched this movie in the theaters did get a little sick from all the movement of the camera. 




Blue Tick said:


> For the most part the film is very entertaining except for the overly artistic edge the director takes with the film. This can be defined by the use of a camcorder to tell the events of the story. Instead of a normal movie camera the director incorporates a camcorder to as the focal point for recording. It's distracting because the camera is moving around quite a bit.
> 
> The story is good, but not original. The characters are some what shallow because there's no time for them to develop. The story begins with a group of young NY socialites who get together one night to wish a friend goodbye. While the party ensues things take a different course.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beoga (May 29, 2008)

I watched it because it was done by a guy involved by lost and I really like Lost. Overall I thought it was an entertaining movie. A second one wouldn't be bad...maybe.


----------



## caddy (May 29, 2008)

I liked it. The camera movement was a little distracting and annoying at times, but it was meant to tell the story from that "homemade" movie perspective, which made it all the more intersting for me. 

Loved the Creature. I real life Godzilla. I recommend looking at all the extas in the movie rental. It gives some good insights into the movie. Can't wait for the next one. That wrote this like this 350 guy was a "baby" !!!!!!

Scary thought huh?


----------

